# Trimmer Attachments (Pole Saw, Brushcutter)



## hayboy (Jun 16, 2014)

Among the name brands, are these attachments standard hookup? I have toro brushcutter and string attachments, Polan pole saw and string trimmer add ons, and am in the market for a echo or Sthyl power head unit. Will these work without trial and error at the store? Thanks


----------



## AuerX (Jun 16, 2014)

My understanding is they wont.

The Toro (I have two and a bunch of attachments) uses the "_expand-it" _System that works with Ryobi, Poulan, Craftsman and some others but not Stihl and Echo.


----------



## hayboy (Jun 16, 2014)

why am I always so lucky?


----------



## AuerX (Jun 18, 2014)

hayboy said:


> why am I always so lucky?


If you want a nice powerhead for all that stuff get this one: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-2-C...02524827?cm_sp=BazVoice-_-RLP-_-202524827-_-x


----------



## hayboy (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks good , Think I may go this route. Thanks


----------



## hayboy (Jun 20, 2014)

Drove 40 mi this am to get one. Ran it about 20 min.


----------



## AuerX (Jun 20, 2014)

hayboy said:


> Drove 40 mi this am to get one. Ran it about 20 min.



I found mine to be affordable and reliable.

On my older machine the ethanol ate up the fuel lines in 3 years. 

Now both run on Tru-Fuel, The newer one has only seen that since I got it 2 years ago.

They are pretty trouble free units with good power and not super heavy.


----------



## hayboy (Jun 20, 2014)

The only thing so far, your arm will get HOT it you don't hang it straight down. Top of housing gets hot.


----------



## AuerX (Jun 20, 2014)

hayboy said:


> The only thing so far, your arm will get HOT it you don't hang it straight down. Top of housing gets hot.



Can't say I ever noticed that. I use a Sling over the shoulder and let it hang pretty low tho so maybe thats it.


----------



## AuerX (Jun 21, 2014)

What Gas do you use?

E-10?


----------



## hayboy (Jun 21, 2014)

Non ethanol 92 octane Now all my stuff drink from the same jug. 50 to 1 and started using Sthyl Ultra syn.


----------



## AuerX (Jun 21, 2014)

hayboy said:


> Non ethanol 92 octane Now all my stuff drink from the same jug. 50 to 1 and started using Sthyl Ultra syn.



Sounds like you use good stuff.

Maybe it will cool down after a little break in, As I said I never noticed mine to run really hot.

Today I ran it for a few hours taking down weeds in the woods I own just to clear a little Path for my WheelHorse 310 Tractor. Used the Ryobi branded Brush cutter blade.

Nothing really got that warm and I ran it fairly hard (at least to my non-Pro standards)


----------



## hayboy (Jun 21, 2014)

How do you get anything done, monitering this site all the time?


----------



## AuerX (Jun 21, 2014)

hayboy said:


> How do you get anything done, monitering this site all the time?



A BlackBerry, And working from home.

I do not have to leave the homestead much.


----------



## hayboy (Jun 24, 2014)

Put a strap on yesterday works better, like this Toro, Thanks Finnman


----------



## AuerX (Jun 24, 2014)

hayboy said:


> Put a strap on yesterday works better, like this Toro, Thanks Finnman



Nice!

Hopefully you will get years of service from it.

I abused mine with attachments Like the tiller for hours turning the vegetable garden that we have and The Toro Powerhead has not skipped a beat.

I think it is a good value.

What trimmer head are you using?


----------



## hayboy (Jun 25, 2014)

I have one Toro and one Poulan shaft that I put a manual advance old Sthyl head on. I have aculmated a bucket of odd and ends, sometimes it is good to have a little junk around.


----------

